# Zurgena or not Zurgena



## Evski05 (Jun 11, 2017)

Hi all,
We are currently in the he process of trying to decide whether to stay in the UK or move to sunnier climes. We have visited many parts of Spain and have come across the area of Zurgena. Can anybody help in respect of, views on the area, what about the illegal properties scare, living and life in the area. 
We have a 12 year old son who is doing very well academically so would also need to consider the most appropriate schooling.
Any advice, good or bad, help or pointers would be greatly appreaciated.
Regards,
Mark


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Evski05 said:


> Hi all,
> We are currently in the he process of trying to decide whether to stay in the UK or move to sunnier climes. We have visited many parts of Spain and have come across the area of Zurgena. Can anybody help in respect of, views on the area, what about the illegal properties scare, living and life in the area.
> We have a 12 year old son who is doing very well academically so would also need to consider the most appropriate schooling.
> Any advice, good or bad, help or pointers would be greatly appreaciated.
> ...


First off, your son would probably need to go to an international school, even more so if he is not fully fluent in Spanish. Illegal properties are everywhere and apart from those that were constructed in urbanisations (following corrupt deals with local officials) illegally, there are others that have been constructed illegally on rural land. If you buy in a village or town, you may well be OK.

We took a holiday in Almeria and it was one of the least pleasant that we have had. There are large areas given over to plastic greenhouses providing employment for many of the illegal (and legal) immigrants from North Africa who can tolerate the extreme temperatures inside them. Parts of the province are desert and dusty; when the wind blows you are eating and drinking dust.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

There is a very active ex-pat group that covers that area - AUAN AUAN - fighting to legalise homes in Andalucia 

I suggest that you contact them 

More reading of problems in the area can be found at 100,000 expats whose Spanish homes could be bulldozed any day | Daily Mail Online 

Davexf


----------



## Moyra (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi
Have a look at this site 

Arboleas Live - Around the Town

It should give you some extra information. Roger Done is very approachable should you need any information. Might I add the people of all nationalities are very friendly. 
Moyra


----------

